# Have you First Hand knowledge of anaesthetic gas usage?



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Everybody,
The stories of gas usage as a means of 'knocking out' the inhabitants of motor caravans abound.
There are a lot of members of this Forum, over 4,000, that is a significant representation. In order to try and get some reliable information about the use of anaesthetic (or other) gases we would be grateful if anyone with first hand information would come forward.
BillD


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bill, it does seem to be something of an urban myth.
why not set up a poll? be easier to gauge response.

8)


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Twooks,
I have tried to, twice, and nothing comes up.
Help!
BillD


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

:roll: never a mod around when you want one! :roll: 

all I know is that the option to set a poll should come up when you initiate a new post! 
is it worth trying again, it is a topic I'm curious about. 

8)


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I thought the subject had been done to death here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite2256-.html

There was a poll, not first hand experiences I grant you, but quite interesting


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
I agree there has been a lot of talk around the subject previously.
The previous poll I could not honestly answer!

We are trying to get at any factual info. rather than hearsay.

I hope someone can help with setting up a poll, the option was (and is) there but I cannot make it work.

BillD


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

It doesn't seem to want to let you set the options eg yes / no / don't know. Just loops back up the page. :? 

8)


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Poll is working fine, just set one up and deleted it


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Oi, I just tried to vote on that poll!!

 

8) 

good job I'm not sensitive innit! :twisted:


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Oh Dear - are we going down this one again? I wonder how it is going to develop this time, I thought we had killed it off last time!

John 8)


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Jabber,
We are only tring to get at the truth - or as near as we can.
Why do you want to kill it off?
I am pleased to say I have got the poll working now.
BillD


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Morning everyone. I thought I'd got a first hand tale over Christmas of a couple being gassed in Spain but on further questioning it turns out that in reality alcohol and tiredness was the culprit. The couple slept in longer than normal and were robbed during their heavy sleep. I have still never had proper confirmation of a gassing incident. On that basis I voted "no" above. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

The answer so far....no-one has been gassed so it remains an urban myth. But if you are so worried about it then always use a campsite and plan your journies accordingly...failing that then give up such a dangerous pastime.

geoff


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bill

10/10 for perseverance in getting the Poll working, I must admit the simplicity of your YES/NO question is just what was needed. If anyone answers YES then I do hope that they give us all the details in a post here.

Mike


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

When this subject was discussed at length previously, the considered opinion by the anaesthetists was that it would be almost impossible to administer to required volumes of gas in the large space of a motorhome, without frequent fatalities.

Therefore even if it were true, the poll may not reflect the true situation


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks Mike that is the objective. I used IE to do it this time instead of Firefox, I am not sure if that made the difference.

Nobby, I am personally not worried and wild camp extensively in Europe.
What I am trying to do is establish if there is any truth in these stories so that the newcomers to motorcaravaning are not put off by them and people are not spending money on needless equipment.

If there are actual incidents then I am sure we would all like to know.
BillD


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi
I know that repetitive threads can be a bore but in this case BillD is asking a simple YES/NO Question, Have you any first hand knowledge of gas usage? The last time a poll was set up it was framed quite differently:

_Gas attacks are an urban myth. 
64% [ 42 ] 
I am staying firmly on the fence! 
21% [ 14 ] 
Gas attacks do occur. 
13% [ 9 ]

Total Votes : 65 _

So there were 9 folks in the forum who were sure that they do happen, was this because of personal experience?
On the repetitive bit: I come on to this forum to read what is written, write a bit, hopefully gain valuable information from others experience, and generally treat it like a place to have a chat. It is a bit like going "down the pub" for a chat with mates. On popular subjects conversations do anyway have a habit of going around and coming around again and again. So I am happy to keep this subject going, it is one that I would like to get to the truth of.

Mike
It is much cheaper than the pub too :lol:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

twooks said:


> :roll: never a mod around when you want one! :roll:
> 
> 8)


Sorry Tooks way past my bed time, all good mods are tucked up in bed by 21.00 :lol:


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

BillD said:


> clipped . . . What I am trying to do is establish if there is any truth in these stories so that the newcomers to motorcaravaning are not put off by them and people are not spending money on needless equipment.


I must admit we installed a narcotic (gas) alarm in our Jessica. Haven't used it yet as we have only used her in England and on Club sites. We haven't yet felt the need to use it but if anytime we feel that we wanted protection I wouldn't hesitate to arm the alarm before retiring to our pit. The sensitivity can be set and the siren/flashing blue light would certainly wake you up. Better to be safe than sorry. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

After reading the rest of the posts, must say I disagree with the 'been here before, don't lets repeate it again camp' Two reasons

There are a lot of new people on the forum now so we may well get some new thoughts/insights on to the topic whatever it is, not everyone has the time to trawl through all the archived threads and resurect them if they have something to ask/say

There must be a limit to the topics that can be raised on this site, as we are interested in one subject i.e. MH's so one day we will run out of things to say if we never repeate a single post.  

If you see something that you know has been raised before, and no one has suggested to the poster that a search can be carried out, if they are new to the site, then just ignore that thread if it annoys you.......easy :wink:


----------



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

Hellen

8)[/quote]

Sorry Tooks way past my bed time, all good mods are tucked up in bed by 21.00 :lol:[/quote]

What about the bad ones? 

---
Steven


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

HelenB said:


> and no one has suggested to the poster that a search can be carried out,





androidGB said:


> I thought the subject had been done to death here
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite2256-.html


By pointing out a previous topic, I would have thought that it would suggest that the topic had been covered, and if someone wanted to find out more a search would seem the logical next step.

I can't believe that web users however recent, are not aware of the concept of searching.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi AndroidGB

It seems that BillD's thread has now been hijacked into a discussion of whether we should be allowed to discuss a topic or not.

As I read it Helen was talking in general terms about posting and threads rather than criticising yourself or anyone else in this particular thread.

lets get back on topic...have you ever been gassed?

Mike


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi Spycal

Not wishing to be awkward but Bill's post specifically asks for people with first hand experience of gassing to share their experiences, therefore presumably does not want to hear from people who do not have that experience.

So this should be a very sparsely posted topic


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi androidGB

I personally, would not be so circumspect, but that does seem to be quite good advice.

Mike


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi AndroidGB,
At last you have got the message!
I was not looking for all the waffle that went before - just a simple (and short)
response.
Far be it from me to stifle discussion but keep to the topic.
BillD


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

BillD said:


> Hi AndroidGB,
> At last you have got the message!
> 
> BillD


Sorry to be so slooooow in understanding your requirement.

I presume therefore that this will be the last post in this thread


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

androidGB said:


> clipped;
> 
> Sorry to be so slooooow in understanding your requirement.


Don't worry we all have days when the old grey matter ceases to work well :lol:

Mike


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bill,

Sorry to be late posting, been away from home all day!

I just felt that the last time this topic was aired the responses were fairly full and well informed, some from medical professionals etc.

The outcome seemed fairly conclusive in my mind, but I appreciate that it may not be so for others.

If there was new conclusive evidence then I would be the first to want to know about it.

I just think it a shame when the other thread was so large that we might end up with a different vote but all the same information again.

Merely my opinion, sorry if it offends you it was no way intended too!

All the best,

John


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Jabber,
I am not looking for the things that were said before to be repeated.
There were 9 people who said they were believed gas attcks do occur - I would like to hear from them and why they believe so.
BillD


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

not looking for the last word on this, honest, just pushing it back up the line, so far only 1% of us 've voted?

HelenB - for someone who gets up at such an unearthly hour [particularly in winter] I would say 21.00 was a late night. 

8)


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*KO gas*

Bill D
We are new to motorhoming but will travel extensively in spain france belgium portugal etc in the next few years so if there are people getting this treatment then out of 4000 of us surely there must be some who have actually had it done to them, if so we will have to do something to protect ourselves but if there are no actual cases then I will not bother to buy an alarm so i,m all for your posting, I know that many are getting attempted breakins when sleeping and intend to deal with that problem in a very effective way, I have no time for the scum and if they get hurt good!!!
Ken


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Ken,
I am not really adding anything - trying to keep it o front!
BillD


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Any body been gassed*

Hi found the poll OK but cannot get to the results

We have hears various rumors in Spain even of people being attacked in campsites

However we have never met the actulperson
Will put on another one Has anybody ever been attacked at motorway tolls
will do it now Bye a safe travelling to all


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Pete,
The results are there on the poll.
Yes - 0% 0 votes
No - 100% 49 votes.
As you say we have all heard rumours, however with our vast membership and huge number of visitors if there is any truth it should come up eventually.
BillD


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
I am intrigued, this poll has been viewed 933 times and yet only 49 people have voted.
Why?
Can we assume that the other 884 have no knowledge but cannot be bothered to vote?
Or are they all secret gassers who don't want their secret to get out?

BillD


----------

